# Halloween names for sushi



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

If it is thinly sliced tuna maybe you could call them filleted skin rolls.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

*like the idea*

Generally they look like: http://www.ginmiyahouse.net/id59.html 
Tuna being dark, salmon pink and sword fish white.
Skin rolls sounds as a promising start


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm not really familiar with Sushi. I live in a small farming town in rural Indiana. And I am not a fan of fish normally. 

Looking at the pic I was thinking something like Bone Marrow. Can't think of an exact name but that is what comes to mind when I look a them.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

I really liked skin rolls idea, so I might go with Salmon Flavored Skin Rolls and may be Tuna Flavored Bone Marrow ... only left to find a name for the sword fish (white meat fish) sushi roll 

BTW, if you never did, do try sushi  I though i'd never agree to eat raw fish.... now i'm pretty much addicted to sushi


----------

